# Culinary resolutions for 2019



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2019)

I received this beautiful new cookbook from DH for Christmas. After reading the first few chapters, and putting a sticky note on just about every other page, I've decided I want to become as comfortable with cooking Middle Eastern-style food as I am with Italian and Mexican. I can take a bunch of ingredients and a few techniques and seasonings and make something delicious without a recipe for those. In this book, though, I'm finding combinations of ingredients that I wouldn't have thought of.

So that's my culinary goal for 2019. How about you? Is there a new dish or technique or cuisine you want to explore this year? 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073XCFR6Q/


----------



## Steven c (Jan 1, 2019)

I think mine would be understanding bread doughs more and becoming a better bread maker. The ones I’ve made in the past are ok but just not over top yet. I’m still on the old school way of all by hand.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 1, 2019)

What a great New Year’s resolution, GG. Tasty, too!

I would like to learn how to laminate dough, so I can make all those lovely things that require it. Croissants, rugelach, and puff pastry dough etc. I can’t explain why I’ve never learned the technique. Perhaps it’s because I’ve heard, over and over, how difficult it is, and how unforgiving. I also equate it with desserts, of which I’m not really a fan. I realize that puff pastry has a myriad of uses that are savory, and any cook worth their weight in salt should know the technique.

So it’s time to “get off the pot” as they say, and learn to laminate dough!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2019)

I have two food related resolutions. The first is to cook the things in our freezers and pantry that I had great plans for instead of buying more, then putting off those recipes and trying to stuff more things into the freezers and pantry.

The second resolution sort of works with the first. I hope to spend/waste less time online, especially in cooking and social media websites and use that time to both get things done in the real world, and get more rest to be healthier.

So if you don't see me around much, hopefully I'm doing something useful like cooking.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 2, 2019)

buckytom said:


> I have two food related resolutions. The first is to cook the things in our freezers and pantry that I had great plans for instead of buying more, then putting off those recipes and trying to stuff more things into the freezers and pantry.


My thought exactly!  Or almost exactly. lol

I got this idea when I had to clean out an area in my freezer just to put those logs of Christmas cookie dough into - there was very little room in there, so I began eating mainly the containers of soups, chilis, curries, and many other things I make in excess, then freeze.  And when things are on sale for a steal, I buy them, foodsaver them, and I have a large number of meats, poultry, and other things, for only one person!  And especially in the spring, summer, and fall, when I'm harvesting in quantities (I grow far more than I can eat!), I eat like a vegetarian, so that stuff just sits in there.  And a few things from the garden get frozen, too.

I am going through my freezer one shelf and basket at a time, making an inventory of it - so far, I've done 3.  Even if I see something for free...well, almost free, I won't buy it, if it is something that will go in the freezer.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 2, 2019)

To cook the recipes we have never tried in our homemade cookbook and keep trying new ones.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 2, 2019)

To cook more recipes from actual cookbooks, not relying almost solely on on-line recipes.  Or at least include cookbook recipes as a resource, something I neglect to do.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 2, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> What a great New Year’s resolution, GG. Tasty, too!
> 
> I would like to learn how to laminate dough, so I can make all those lovely things that require it. Croissants, rugelach, and puff pastry dough etc. I can’t explain why I’ve never learned the technique. Perhaps it’s because I’ve heard, over and over, how difficult it is, and how unforgiving. I also equate it with desserts, of which I’m not really a fan. I realize that puff pastry has a myriad of uses that are savory, and any cook worth their weight in salt should know the technique.
> 
> So it’s time to “get off the pot” as they say, and learn to laminate dough!



It's really not hard, just time consuming and requires a careful/gentle touch.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2019)

I am actually going to try and cook less...or, at least prepare meals that require less work..I want to use the time to fit in some exercise instead/..I only have a couple of free hours a day and one day off a week. I have a rowing machine, x country skis, and a dog that requires exercise also..I get home at 630 in the evenings and by the time I am done dinner it is 8 p.m, I haven't stopped all day, and am too tired to get into much else..I figured I'll try and eat at work more often, although naturally it is a busy time around dinner..


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 2, 2019)

I want to start canning.  I've always wanted to do it, but always have been afraid im going to wipe out a whole years crop of tomatoes that I grow in the garden.  Im not sure why Im so afraid.  There are so many things I do at work and at home that are much more complicated.   

I also have a vacuum sealing bad system thingy that I got as a gift years ago, and just found it buried in my basement ( I never used it).  I think that would also help when garden harvest time comes around again.

Finally, as always, I want to make sure this years garden is better than ever, and hopefully do a better job growing root crops ( carrots, beets) and cabbage related crops ( cabbage, broccoli, Brussel sprouts ..).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2019)

Work on a personal meal plan that is nutritious readily available and requires little in the way of cooking/preparation/cleanup.

_I'm over the hill and picking up speed!_


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I want to start canning.  I've always wanted to do it, but always have been afraid im going to wipe out a whole years crop of tomatoes that I grow in the garden.  Im not sure why Im so afraid.  There are so many things I do at work and at home that are much more complicated.



Start here: https://foodinjars.com/canning-101-archive/

I've been reading this site for a long time and have three of her books. Once you understand the science and do it a couple of times, you'll get past that fear.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Start here: https://foodinjars.com/canning-101-archive/
> 
> I've been reading this site for a long time and have three of her books. Once you understand the science and do it a couple of times, you'll get past that fear.



Thanks, Im definitely going to give it a go.   
I want to practice on store bought veggies this winter, this way I can learn by trial and error on them, and be up to speed by the time the summer comes around.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> Thanks, Im definitely going to give it a go.
> I want to practice on store bought veggies this winter, this way I can learn by trial and error on them, and be up to speed by the time the summer comes around.


That's a good idea. Have fun [emoji2]


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 2, 2019)

I'd like for us to do a better job about using up things in the freezer, as others have mentioned, instead of going out and buying more.  



Also as mentioned, I'd like to focus on easier meals, 1 pot throw in the ingredients and cook, or short prep and cook times, but I have a feeling that is just a pipe dream.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> I'd like for us to do a better job about using up things in the freezer, as others have mentioned, instead of going out and buying more.



I need to do that, too. I especially need to use the vegetables from the garden that I froze whole last summer before I get this year's garden going  [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2019)

My culinary resolution is to learn to adapt to the fact that I run out of spoons really quickly. I get completely pooped out after five or ten minutes of standing. I have started sitting while prepping the food. I have to get into the habit of doing this. I have to remember hours before supper, or there just won't be time for me to keep starting and stopping the prep.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> My culinary resolution is to learn to adapt to the fact that I run out of spoons really quickly. I get completely pooped out after five or ten minutes of standing. I have started sitting while prepping the food. I have to get into the habit of doing this. I have to remember hours before supper, or there just won't be time for me to keep starting and stopping the prep.


Right there with you, taxy {{{taxlady}}} I have a stool next to my prep area, so I can sit during a lot of the prep, but I'm still bouncing up and down to get things and wash my hands, etc. I need to start earlier, too.

I think DH has noticed  He's started asking me what I'm planning for dinner when he goes up to the attic to work out around 6 pm.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm right there with both of you Taxi and GG. My stamina both in and out of the kitchen is really diminished. Standing for more than a few minutes just isn't in the cards anymore. I have an office chair in the kitchen that helps and scoots across the floor easily. I can sit to watch a pot on the stove and only need to stand when needed.
Thankfully, the SC does a lot of the prep work and seems to enjoy doing it. 

Like Bea..."I'm over the hill and picking up speed" so my goal for the year is just being able to maintain what I already do.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2019)

In the coming year I hope to become more knowledgeable about sous vide cooking so I can learn to use my new tool to my advantage.

I also need to attack the freezer contents more aggressively and not be so eager to refill it when I see an empty space.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm right there with both of you Taxi and GG. My stamina both in and out of the kitchen is really diminished. Standing for more than a few minutes just isn't in the cards anymore. I have an office chair in the kitchen that helps and scoots across the floor easily. I can sit to watch a pot on the stove and only need to stand when needed.
> Thankfully, the SC does a lot of the prep work and seems to enjoy doing it.
> 
> Like Bea..."I'm over the hill and picking up speed" so my goal for the year is just being able to maintain what I already do.


 I love the idea of using an office chair with wheels. I have one that I almost never use since I retired. I'm going to move it up from the basement office to the kitchen and see how that goes.


I have a bar stool. I keep forgetting to use it in the kitchen. Both of these ideas should help.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 2, 2019)

They make these cool stools that have a slanted seat at 45 degree angle so you’re not actually sitting , just
Leaning back and taking weight off of your feet/legs. I’ll try and find an example for you. I think one model is called a leaning seat. I’ve thought about getting one because I’m on my feet 10 hours a day.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 2, 2019)

Do more baking


----------



## Janet H (Jan 3, 2019)

I am determined to rid my kitchen of any item not used in the past year. regardless of:

How much I love it
How useful it might be in the future
My belief that it's too nice or expensive to part with
I have one but two (or three) is better just in case I ever need it


----------



## CraigC (Jan 3, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Do more baking



Have you tried baking in the Egg? I want to use it for bread baking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 4, 2019)

buckytom said:


> ...The first is to cook the things in our freezers and pantry that I had great plans for instead of buying more...





pepperhead212 said:


> My thought exactly!  Or almost exactly. lol
> 
> I got this idea when I had to clean out an area in my freezer just to put those logs of Christmas cookie dough into - there was very little room in there...





medtran49 said:


> I'd like for us to do a better job about using up things in the freezer...





GotGarlic said:


> ...I especially need to use the vegetables from the garden that I froze whole last summer before I get this year's garden going...





Andy M. said:


> ...I also need to attack the freezer contents more aggressively and not be so eager to refill it when I see an empty space.


It looks like I am in good company! I'm not only going to start making holes in my freezer, I plan on filling those holes up with empty juice bottles that have been (almost) filled with water. That way the freezer will still be "full". I also have to resist the temptation to buy something that is on sale at a real steal of a price and have it replace one of the juice bottle taking up the space!  Also need to empty my personal grocery store in the basement. I hoard shelf-staple food like we're expecting a disaster. The only disaster would be tossing that food whenif we finally get ready to move.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

buckytom said:


> The second resolution sort of works with the first. I hope to spend/waste less time online, especially in cooking and social media websites and use that time to both get things done in the real world, and get more rest to be healthier.
> 
> So if you don't see me around much, hopefully I'm doing something useful like cooking.



Aww, you would miss us too much. Besides what are you going to do at work? 

I did give up _Facebook_ a few years ago, for lots of reasons, but still do DC Forum and my MINI forum. 

Trim the fat, but don't cut into the meat. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Jan 4, 2019)

No culinary resolutions here. I'm not big into new years resolutions in general, and I'm pretty happy with my cooking endeavors. I like to cook, and like to eat good food. That's working just fine for me for right now. Besides, cooking is my "escape." I don't want to mess that up with goals and resolutions. 

CD


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Have you tried baking in the Egg? I want to use it for bread baking.



No.  I'm not a big fan of smoky tasting baked goods.  I might try no-knead bread in it though, if I can acquire a cheap covered lodge DO.

I did bake some pretty nice biscuits this weekend.  My first real attempt at homemade biscuits.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 7, 2019)

jennyema said:


> No.  I'm not a big fan of smoky tasting baked goods.  I might try no-knead bread in it though, if I can acquire a cheap covered lodge DO.
> 
> I did bake some pretty nice biscuits this weekend.  My first real attempt at homemade biscuits.



I was going to use charcoal briquettes. I'm sure the village ovens back in the day used wood for fuel.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 7, 2019)

I've baked bread in my gas grill many times, but there's usually not much residual smoke flavor in the grill, and there is no smokiness in the bread.  But that is gas.  I can light the two burners on one side, and adjust them to get to 350°, and bake two loaves on the other side.  I've used it for other baked goods in the summer, as I hate to turn on ovens in the summer.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2019)

The BGE pages/forums I look at tout the smoky taste of baked goods on the Egg and that doesn't appeal to me that much.

Some of those Eggheads use theirs for almost everything they cook, which I find beyond weird …  Like the Instant Pot people that remove their stoves from the kitchen and only pressure cook food.

That said, it could be interesting ….


----------



## cookieee (Jan 7, 2019)

Our Culinary Resolution for 2019  is to try to stick to "Wed. is clean out the frig. day".  It is getting very sad how much food goes to waste.  We try to use up food during the week, but Wed. is suppose to be the day when everything comes out of the frig.  Also, we are "suppose" to put a label on the containers with date and content. Too  many have been slipping by without a label. 

Also we need to do better about keeping track of the freezer. On a clip board we have a form that I made where we can write down what goes in the freezer and what comes out.   About every three months we have to start over. 

Boy do I sound anal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 7, 2019)

No, cookieee, you sound organized! Welcome to DC, too.

I've gotten into the habit of saving leftovers to have on hand when I do my weekly grocery shopping. I know I won't have to cook after shopping, and I can put the fresh food in the place the leftovers were in. My plan fails only if I by a lot more fresh food than the space that the leftovers filled. [emoji38]


----------



## cookieee (Jan 7, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> No, cookieee, you sound organized! Welcome to DC, too.
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of saving leftovers to have on hand when I do my weekly grocery shopping. I know I won't have to cook after shopping, and I can put the fresh food in the place the leftovers were in. My plan fails only if I by a lot more fresh food than the space that the leftovers filled. [emoji38]



Hi, thank you (for both) I like to think that I am organized, but it takes 2 and you know who isn't.   Did I say that?


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jan 12, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Do more baking


This mine as well.  I did a few things last year and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jan 12, 2019)

Janet H said:


> I am determined to rid my kitchen of any item not used in the past year. regardless of:
> 
> How much I love it
> How useful it might be in the future
> ...


This also is a need in our kitchen.  The top of the fridge is where small appliances go to die.  

We have a smallish passthrough kitchen and there isn't a lot of counter space.  I love kitchen gadgets and small appliances.

So you can see the problem.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 16, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Our Culinary Resolution for 2019  is to try to stick to "Wed. is clean out the frig. day".  It is getting very sad how much food goes to waste.  We try to use up food during the week, but Wed. is suppose to be the day when everything comes out of the frig.  Also, we are "suppose" to put a label on the containers with date and content. Too  many have been slipping by without a label.
> 
> Also we need to do better about keeping track of the freezer. On a clip board we have a form that I made where we can write down what goes in the freezer and what comes out.   About every three months we have to start over.
> 
> Boy do I sound anal.



Well, not much longer till the end of 2019 and boy did we mess up our resolutions.  So many Wed. have gone by and the frig. did not get cleaned out, and food went bad.  Still a lot of unlabeled containers, no idea what the heck is in them or how long they have been there.

As far as the problem of keeping track of what is in the freezer? Forget it. A couple of months ago I stopped using the form. Just a waste of time.

So, how did everyone else do with your resolutions?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> In the coming year I hope to become more knowledgeable about sous vide cooking so I can learn to use my new tool to my advantage.
> 
> I also need to attack the freezer contents more aggressively and not be so eager to refill it when I see an empty space.




So, I did accomplish the first.

Attacking freezer contents was erratic. I did it in bursts. Right now I'm having clean out the freezer binge and have been having success.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 16, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I want to start canning.  I've always wanted to do it, but always have been afraid im going to wipe out a whole years crop of tomatoes that I grow in the garden.  Im not sure why Im so afraid.  There are so many things I do at work and at home that are much more complicated.
> 
> I also have a vacuum sealing bad system thingy that I got as a gift years ago, and just found it buried in my basement ( I never used it).  I think that would also help when garden harvest time comes around again.
> 
> Finally, as always, I want to make sure this years garden is better than ever, and hopefully do a better job growing root crops ( carrots, beets) and cabbage related crops ( cabbage, broccoli, Brussel sprouts ..).



- I did can Tomatoes and Pickles ( Successfully ) , so that Resolution was met.

- Just came across the Vacuum Sealing Bags just the other day, so obviously I forgot about them ( again).   Guess that will have to wait til 2020.   

- Carrots and beets better ( not good, but better) than last year.  

- Didn't even bother planting broccoli or brussel sprouts .  Actually thats not true.  I bought what I thought were brussel sprouts which turned out to be cabbage, which did well in size, but are buggy as usual.  By the time I picked off all the insect damaged leaves, it was basically the size of a brussel sprout


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 16, 2019)

I did get my freezer cleaned out, and inventoried,  early in the year, and I have not bought any more of the things I'm stocked up on, even when there is a super deal on them!  I also inventoried my pantry in the basement, and organized it better, in more, and smaller tubs.  Now, I'm trying to think of what my resolution(s) will be for next year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I received this beautiful new cookbook from DH for Christmas. After reading the first few chapters, and putting a sticky note on just about every other page, I've decided I want to become as comfortable with cooking Middle Eastern-style food as I am with Italian and Mexican. I can take a bunch of ingredients and a few techniques and seasonings and make something delicious without a recipe for those. In this book, though, I'm finding combinations of ingredients that I wouldn't have thought of.
> 
> So that's my culinary goal for 2019. How about you? Is there a new dish or technique or cuisine you want to explore this year? View attachment 32829
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073XCFR6Q/


I did pretty well with this one. I made quite a few dishes from this book in January and February and felt comfortable enough with the flavors to wing it a few times. I love how Turkish cuisine uses familiar ingredients like tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers and chiles in different ways with different flavors than I'm used to. I have bought big bags of sumac and za'atar and really enjoyed cooking with them.

The freezer situation is mixed [emoji38] I did get some stuff out of the kitchen freezer (bottom of the French-door fridge), so it's not as crowded, but the top freezer in the sunroom extra fridge is full of turkey and chicken stock and I have a lot of meats to use up. I'll continue to work on it next year.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 16, 2019)

My daughter moved into her own place, so We'' ve stocked her place up with crap we dont use in out pantry and doubles ( and tipples) of kitchen gadgets, wooden spoons, mugs ..... that we dont need.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I'm right there with both of you Taxi and GG. My stamina both in and out of the kitchen is really diminished. Standing for more than a few minutes just isn't in the cards anymore. I have an office chair in the kitchen that helps and scoots across the floor easily. I can sit to watch a pot on the stove and only need to stand when needed.
> Thankfully, the SC does a lot of the prep work and seems to enjoy doing it.
> 
> Like Bea...*"I'm over the hill and picking up speed" so my goal for the year is just being able to maintain what I already do.*




I've done pretty good this year, and at least I haven't slid further down the hill. A month after posting on this thread, I came up with this and it's kept my cooking arm burn free. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f129/cooking-while-sitting-101692.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 17, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It looks like I am in good company! I'm not only going to start making holes in my freezer, I plan on filling those holes up with empty juice bottles that have been (almost) filled with water. That way the freezer will still be "full". I also have to resist the temptation to buy something that is on sale at a real steal of a price and have it replace one of the juice bottle taking up the space!  Also need to empty my personal grocery store in the basement. I hoard shelf-staple food like we're expecting a disaster. The only disaster would be tossing that food whenif we finally get ready to move.


I didn't empty everything from the freezer and basement shelves, but I have used up quite a bit. The freezer went from only two water-filled juice bottles to seven, so now my food pickin's are a little slimmer. If I took time to re-arrange the basement shelves, I could probably eliminate the bakers rack that holds my baking supplies. Instead, it's easy to see what I have since it's all spread out instead of jam packed in place. Baby steps...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2019)

Clearly, the freezer is the Achille's heel foe DC members.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2019)

The freezers are definitely an issue at my house.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 17, 2019)

I tried to come up with a method to keep track of what was in our freezer, but like I said, both DH and I just could not keep it up.  I wonder if there is a freezer that would do it automatically for us?

"George", what cuts of beef are in you? How many chicken wings do you have?  Six pork chops going in.  lol

Can you tell I am bored? lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah, I take an inventory every few months, especially of the proteins, so I know what I need to use for a while. It's really hard to keep it up, though.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2019)

I've tried twice to inventory the freezer and record activity. Didn't work out long term. Two people in and out of the freezer on a regular basis.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 17, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Clearly, the freezer is the Achille's heel foe DC members.


It does seem that way, just about everywhere!  When I cleaned out Mom's freezer, when she passed away, that's when I said I had to take action.  No Foodsaver there, and there were some freezer burned things in ziplocs I couldn't recognize!   Nobody else handles my food, so I can stay with it - any time something goes in, or comes out, I WILL put it in the inventory book!  I just have to keep at it.

This coming resolution will be cleaning up a bunch of kitchen excess.  I already started this with some friends, who bought a house, and could use some of my old things, mostly larger items, that I hadn't used for many years.  There are still more things like this, and I'll have to inventory that stuff, too!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 17, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> This coming resolution will be cleaning up a bunch of kitchen excess.  I already started this with some friends, who bought a house, and could use some of my old things, mostly larger items, that I hadn't used for many years.  There are still more things like this, and I'll have to inventory that stuff, too!



I've also started this already ( past few weeks, and will carry over into next year).

My daughter moved out and has her own place, so I've been unloading any duplicates ( like wooden spoons and other stuff) that she can use.
A lot of our saved take out containers were given to her also.

In addition, there are a few gadgets or one purpose small appliances that just take up space in the kitchen.  Things that are used once or twice a year.  I figure, for the one or two times I use it, I can just get off my lazy butt and go downstairs and get it ( as long a I dont forget that I have it or where I put it).

I also cleaned out some of my spices, flours ( coconut, almond, soy, chickpea..) that I use infrequently and are piled on top of things I use more frequently.  What I did is make a list of what I have and keep the list in the cabinet where I stored it, and actually storing the Items downstairs .  This way, I know that I have it and dont run out and buy more.   I also have a lot of bags of dried beans, peas, barley ....  That just keep piling up.

I am also planning on donating stuff that I dont use to a food pantry .


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 18, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> ...I also have a lot of bags of dried beans, peas, barley ....  That just keep piling up.


That's something I just did a few weeks ago - I took all those jars off my shelf I keep the beans, grains, and other often used items in the kitchen, and dusted all of them (some I hadn't looked at for a while!), and put the beans into smaller jars (some were in gallon jars, but only had about a pint still), some of which I labeled "Use 1st", and 3 of them are gone already.  There is actually a lot of empty space, from all of the consolidation.  Those things that I don't use often, I have vac-sealed in the mason jars, which works well, to keep them from going bad, though the ones prone to rancidity are always in the freezer.

It does help a lot to inventory this stuff.  I didn't actually inventory these jars, but the ones I re-fill them with, in those tubs and jars in the basement, I have inventoried.  Keeps me from getting more of these types of things when going shopping, when I don't need them!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 18, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> ...In addition, there are a few gadgets or one purpose small appliances that just take up space in the kitchen.  Things that are used once or twice a year.  I figure, for the one or two times I use it, I can just get off my lazy butt and go downstairs and get it ( *as long a I dont forget that I have it or where I put it*)...


Make a list of the basement things, then tape it up in a cupboard or pantry where you store similar, frequently used things. Having a list bumping into your nose each time you open a door will remind you what you have and where. Just don't actually bump your nose, OK?


----------



## Pellice (Dec 18, 2019)

This is my retirement resolution as well.  I want to become skilled with doughs of various sorts. I want to make biscuits and rolls, including yeast, easily.  I want to actually succeed with pie crust.  I want to make various flaky pastries.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh you lucky people that have a "downstairs".


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 18, 2019)

Remember, cookieee, that if you live where you can have a "downstairs, you also might live where you can use the garage as your backup freezer for part of the year.


----------



## cookieee (Dec 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Remember, cookieee, that if you live where you can have a "downstairs, you also might live where you can use the garage as your backup freezer for part of the year.


Hi CG, the only thing wrong with that (well, one of the things lol) since we don't have a "downstairs" more stuff goes into the garage, (never has been the car) and we don't have room for a freezer. We are lucky there is just room for the washer and dryer. lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Remember, cookieee, that if you live where you can have a "downstairs, you also might live where you can use the garage as your backup freezer for part of the year.


She lives in South Florida  I wouldn't count on freezing temps in the garage. We have neither a garage nor a basement, living in a historic neighborhood built mostly without them, near a river, so we have a high water table. Basements here frequently flood during thunderstorms and nor'easters.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 18, 2019)

I know where cookieee lives, GG, and knows that she enjoys the warm temps. My "joke" is that if you have a basement, it might be because you live in a cold winter climate. It's a trade-off. Right now my garage is hosting the 6-quart stock pot full of beef barley soup, the falling snow looks lovely... and I'm thinking FL would be an OK place to be right now. [emoji38]


----------



## cookieee (Dec 18, 2019)

Not if you were married to my DH. He's from NY and used to cold weather. So, most of the time, I feel like the whole da-- house is our freezer. I am too old for this ........


----------

